# Bee



## jake337 (Apr 18, 2016)

Well I think it's a bee.  Insects can be tricky.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like some sort of bee or wasp.Great shots.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 18, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Looks like some sort of bee or wasp.Great shots.



Thanks.


----------

